# κουρσούμι = bearing ball | lead pellet, metal pellet | slingshot pellet | metal marble | (μτφ.) heavy load, lead weight | piece of lead | blockhead,



## nickel (Dec 29, 2011)

Περπατάω βιαστικά για να φτάσω στη Στοά Μοδιάνο, στη σκεπαστή ψαραγορά και κρεαταγορά. Εκεί που κάθε παραμονή Χριστουγέννων και Πρωτοχρονιάς στήνεται το μεγάλο γλέντι. Γλέντι κανονικό με νταούλια, κλαρίνα, τουμπερλέκια, χάλκινα και τσίκνα. Χριστούγεννα, τσικνοπέμπτη και Πάσχα, όλα σε ένα. Έτσι τις γιορτάζει η πόλη αυτές τις ημέρες ακόμη και τα τελευταία χρόνια. Αντί για ρεβεγιόν, βαλκανική φιέστα και μάλιστα μεσημεριάτικα. Για μερικές ώρες δεν έχει καμία σημασία τι μουσική σού αρέσει, αν ξέρεις να χορεύεις καρσιλαμά, τι μέρος του λόγου είσαι, ρε παιδί μου. Είσαι απλώς μέρος της λαοθάλασσας μέσα στη στοά. Εκεί όπου ούτε στα δυο μέτρα δεν βλέπεις από τον καπνό. Παντού ψήνουν. Παντού γελάνε και ανταλλάσσουν ευχές. Πρέπει να το ζήσεις για να το πιστέψεις. Όλοι είναι μια παρέα. Καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου, οικοδόμοι, έμποροι, ψαράδες, δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι χορεύουν μαζί. Αυτή είναι και η γνήσια και διαχρονική μαγκιά της Θεσσαλονίκης. Αυτήν τουλάχιστον τη φυλάει. Φέτος σαν να μου φάνηκε πως όλοι αυτοί τσούγκριζαν με μεγαλύτερο πάθος τα πλαστικά ποτήρια με τη ρετσίνα τους, σφύριζαν πιο δυνατά όταν έπαιζε το κλαρίνο μέσα στο αυτί τους, χτυπούσαν πιο δυνατά τα χέρια τους στο ρυθμό του νταουλιού. Φέτος πιο πολύ από ποτέ όλους αυτούς τους έδενε η ίδια ανάγκη, το ίδιο ένστικτο. *Να ξεφορτώσουν, για λίγο, το κουρσούμι τους. Έτσι έλεγε ο Καλλιπολίτης παππούς μου οτιδήποτε βαρύ και ασήκωτο. Από την τουρκική λέξη kurşun που σημαίνει μόλυβδος. Όλοι μας κουβαλούμε ένα κουρσούμι. Άλλοι μικρότερο, άλλοι μεγαλύτερο. Κάποιοι μπορούν να ξαποσταίνουν για λίγο κάποιοι άλλοι καθόλου. Άλλοι το αντέχουν, άλλους τους λιώνει.*
Από κείμενο της Έλενας Παπαδημητρίου στο protagon.gr

Το _κουρσούμι_ το βρίσκω στο _Λεξικό της πιάτσας_ (διορθώνω την ορθογραφία της τουρκικής λέξης) και στο slang.gr:

*κουρσούμι* (α) βαρύ πράγμα (β) βαρύ φαγητό (γ) δυσβάστακτο, ανυπόφορο υποκείμενο. Από το τούρκικο _kurşun_ «μολύβι». (_Λεξικό της πιάτσας_)

*κουρσούμι*
Γενικά, μεταλλικό σφαιρίδιο.
Κουρσούμια λέγονται, μεταξύ άλλων, οι μπίλιες των ρουλεμάν, τα σκάγια για τις σφεντόνες και οι μεταλλικές γκαζές. Έχουν και μια εφαρμογή στους ναργιλέδες.
Μεταφορικά, κουρσούμι είναι κάτι βαρύ, συμπαγές, δυσκίνητο, ακόμη και δύσπεπτο. Μπορεί να σημαίνει και κάποιον χαζό, που δεν παίρνει πολλές στροφές.


Σ' αυτό το παιχνίδι παίζαμε και με "κουρσούμια", δηλαδή μπίλιες σιδερένιες από ρολιμάν. Υπήρχαν και από αυτές πολλές στο εργοστάσιο της Αμπραβανέλ που έκανε οβίδες. (Από το διαδίκτυο).
Αμάν αυτό το τηγάνι για τις ομελέτες ... ασήκωτο είναι ... κουρσούμι σκέτο.
PS: Το gothic 3 τζαμάτο παιχνίδι αλλά κουρσούμι από απαιτήσεις, θέλει πάνω από 1.5gb ram για να μην lagαρει... (από διαδικτυακό forum).
Πολύ σκορδαλιά έφαγα το μεσημέρι ... κουρσούμι μού 'κατσε ... βαρυστομάχιασα άσχημα ... πιάσε μια Σουρωτή.
Καλά, τι κουρσούμι ειν' αυτός ο αδερφός σου, ρε ... μία ώρα του εξηγούσα, τίποτα δεν κατάλαβε ...
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/koursoumi_4687

Κάποιες αποδόσεις στα αγγλικά:
*κουρσούμια *bearing balls | lead pellets, metal pellets | slingshot pellets, slingshot ammo | metal marbles
*κουρσούμι *(μτφ.) a heavy load, a lead weight | (food like a) piece of lead | a blockhead, a stupid clod


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2011)

...
Το τουρκικό kurşun για τον μόλυβδο και το μολυβένιο το είχα μάθει από σπόντα πριν από 18 χρόνια - μόνο και μόνο επειδή τότε έτυχε να ασχοληθώ με τα αξιοθέατα εδώ, αφού είχα αναλάβει τη μετάφραση στα αγγλικά ενός τοπικού τουριστικού οδηγού - αλλά το _κουρσούμι_ δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω ξανασυναντήσει κι ευχαριστώ. Αντιγράφω από τη Βικιπαίδεια:

Το *Κουρσούμ Τζαμί* των Τρικάλων ήταν ισλαμικό τέμενος, κτίσμα του 16ου αιώνα σχεδιασμένο από τον Μιμάρ Σινάν, το οποίο σήμερα λειτουργεί ως χώρος ήπιων εκδηλώσεων.
Ονομάζεται έτσι από την τουρκική λέξη *κουρσούμ*, που σημαίνει μόλυβδος, καθώς ο θόλος του είναι μολυβοσκέπαστος. Κοντά στο τζαμό [sic: χαμός] σώζεται το μαυσωλείο του γιου [;;] του σουλτάνου Σουλεϊμάν Οσμάν Σαχ, ο οποίος κατά την παράδοση έκτισε το τζαμί επειδή στα Τρίκαλα θεραπεύτηκε από αρρώστια που τον ταλαιπωρούσε. Το τζαμί σήμερα είναι μνημείο προστατευόμενο από την UNESCO και χρησιμεύει σαν χώρος ήπιων εκδηλώσεων. 


και από τη σχετική σελίδα του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού:

Το τέμενος του Οσμάν Σάχ ή *Κουρσούμ τζαμί (Μολυβένιο τζαμί)* βρίσκεται στην άκρη της πόλης των Τρικάλων, στον [sic] οδό Καρδίτσας νότια των φυλακών και του ναού των Αγίων Κωνσταντίνου και Ελένης. Το τέμενος είναι το μόνο σωζόμενο από τα πολλά οθωμανικά τζαμιά που υπήρχαν κάποτε στην πόλη των Τρικάλων. Ιδρυτής του ήταν ο Osman Sah ή Qara Osman Pasa, γιός του Mustafa Pasa (+932Η=1525/26) που παντρεύτηκε την κόρη του σουλτάνου Σελίμ Α΄(1512-20). Ο Οσμάν Σάχ όταν, μαζί με τη γυναίκα του, βρέθηκε διοικητής στο sancak των Τρικάλων, έχτισε το τέμενος αυτό και το προίκισε με εκατοντάδες αγαθοεργά ιδρύματα. Το τέμενος είναι ένα από τα 79 τζαμιά και το μοναδικό που σώζεται σε ελληνικό έδαφος που έχτισε ο ονομαστός αρχιτέκτονας του 16ου αιώνα Σινάν (Koca mimar Sinan). Η ακριβής χρονολογία ανέγερσης του τζαμιού είναι άγνωστη, αφού δεν διασώθηκε κάποια ιδρυτική επιγραφή. Πιθανολογείται όμως ότι χτίστηκε δέκα χρόνια περίπου πρίν από το θάνατο του Οσμάν Σάχ, ο οποίος τάφηκε στον γειτονικό τουρμπέ (μαυσωλείο) το 1567/8. Χτισμένο στις όχθες του ποταμού Ληθαίου περιβαλλόταν από τα άλλα ιδρύματα που έχτισε ο Οσμάν Σάχ, όπως το πτωχοκομείο, το σχολείο, ο μεντρεσές, το χάνι κ. ά. Από τα κτίσματα αυτά σήμερα σώζεται μόνο το τέμενος (τζαμί) και ο τουρμπές (μαυσωλείο) στο οποίο ετάφη ο Οσμάν Σάχ. Το τέμενος αποτελείται από μια τετράγωνη αίθουσα προσευχής που καλύπτεται με πελώριο ημισφαιρικό θόλο. Η κατεστραμμένη παλιότερα στοά (revak) στην πρόσοψη, αναστηλώθηκε πρόσφατα. Στη ΒΔ γωνία του τεμένους σώζεται ο ασκεπής μιναρές του. Ο τουρμπές (μαυσωλείο) του Οσμάν Σάχ, στα νότια του τεμένους, είναι ένα οκταγωνικής κάτοψης κτίσμα που καλύπτεται με ημισφαιρικό θόλο. Σήμερα στο εσωτερικό του τουρμπέ φυλάσσονται αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα της περιοχής.
_Κρυστάλλω Μαντζανά, αρχαιολόγος 
_

   
http://new.trikalacity.gr/node/13799 


Αρκετά χρόνια τώρα, στον περίβολο του τζαμιού λειτουργεί μια ψησταριά με άπαιχτο κεμπάπ, που με τίποτα δεν λες ότι σου έπεσε βαρύ, σαν μολύβι στο στομάχι. 
Όταν λειτουργούσαν οι φυλακές βαρυποινιτών, πολύ κοντά στο τζαμί (έχουν μεταφερθεί εκτός πόλης εδώ και τρία-τέσσερα χρόνια και οι τοπικές αρχές συζητούσαν τρόπους αξιοποίησης των κτισμάτων, αλλά μετά ήρθε η κρίση), είχε γίνει μια κινηματογραφική απόδραση (κωμωδία) στη διάρκεια ενός γάμου στην εκκλησία που αναφέρεται παραπάνω, η οποία βρίσκεται ακριβώς δίπλα στις φυλακές. Πήδηξαν καμιά τριανταριά κρατούμενοι τη μάντρα των φυλακών, ανακατεύτηκαν με τους καλεσμένους του γάμου, ακολούθησαν σκηνές απείρου κάλλους (και γέλιου) και μην τον είδατε τον Παναή. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, τους ξανάπιασαν όλους εκτός από δύο, αλλά το περιστατικό έχει μείνει σαν ανέκδοτο για την αποτελεσματικότητα των αρμοδίων.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2011)

Όταν θα ξανααποδράσω προς τα μέρη σας, θυμήσου να με πας στο άπαιχτο κεμπάπ. (Μα τι άλλο περίμενες να σχολιάσω; Καλά, ας πω και ότι θα προτιμούσα, δίπλα σε τόσες και τόσες τουρκικές λέξεις, να δω και το _σαντζάκι_ γραμμένο στα ελληνικά.)


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Εννοείται, αρκεί να έχει καλό καιρό ώστε να καθίσουμε έξω, πλάι στα σκαλάκια του τζαμιού (δες στην πρώτη φωτό, αριστερά).
Ξεκίνα εσύ κι έχομε, έχομε. 
Για το _σαντζάκι_ (Λεξιευρήματα εδώ κι εδώ), κι εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση, ωστόσο η κ. Μαντζανά είναι γενικά επιμελής και γνώστρια του θέματος, άρα πιθανόν να το ξέχασε. Έχει και κάτι τονισμένες μονοσύλλαβες το κείμενο, αλλά αυτά είναι αβλεψίες, δεν δικαιολογούν μολυβένια βαρίδια και βουτιά στη λίμνη στον Ληθαίο, άσε που δεν ενδείκνυται γιατί είναι ο ποταμός της λήθης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2011)

Μπορούσες επίσης να αναφερθείς στους δύο αρχιτέκτονες με το όνομα Σινάν και να αναφέρεις ότι πιθανότατα ο πρώτος (τέλη 15ου αιώνα) και ενδεχομένως και ο δεύτερος, ο "μεγάλος" Σινάν, ο "Τρικαλινός", φέρεται να ήταν ελληνικής/χριστιανικής καταγωγής.


----------



## sarant (Dec 29, 2011)

Κουρσούνι ρίχνει πάνω στη δεκάρα: πάμφτωχος, που κυνηγάει τη δεκάρα με το ντουφέκι (κουρσούνι είναι το μολυβένιο βλήμα)
Μυτιληνιά παροιμιακή φράση


----------



## Zazula (Dec 29, 2011)

Το (ετυμολογικώς εγγύτερο) νι διατηρείται και στη λέξη _κουρσουνιά _"τουφεκιά".


----------

